# Is my dog part Basenji?



## zurich78 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey everybody-

My very first post here, but certainly not my last. Today, I adopted what was listed as a "Dachshund/Chihuahua" mix, but I do not see ANY chihuahua in this dog at all.

In fact, several people commented that they thought the dog was in fact, a Basenji/Dachshund mix, specifically because unlike most of the dogs at the rescue, this one wasn't barking incessantly (a plus!).

Anyway, this is my first dog, and so I thought I'd turn to some fellow dog owners who are definitely more experienced than I, to see what you thought! All opinions welcome!

And no, that's not me in the picture, that's a very nice volunteer at the rescue who helped me out!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Basenji may not bark, but they aren't voiceless.


----------



## zurich78 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hahahaha. Don't scare me like that! The more I see Basenjis, the more I think my dog is part Basenji.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Lol! Raegan, when I played that video, Basil perked up and didn't move his eyes from the screen once, and he kept twitching his ears and tilting his head around, and then as soon as the video was over, he looked up at me like "What the heck was THAT!?" Lol!!

I'm not really sure if I see any Basenji in her, but it's difficult to tell! How old is she? And do you have any better pictures of her body, preferably standing and not being held? I think I see Jack Russell Terrier in the head. Depending on what her body looks like, I think JRT/Dachshund wouldn't be too far off.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Basenjis are not overly common, so the chance of one running off to randomly breed is pretty slim. 

And, as was already pointed out, Basenjis are not a silent breed


----------



## zurich78 (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses so far guys ... I don't have any pictures of him other than being held yet. I can't pick him up until he gets snipped, so I have to wait for that unfortunately ... 

Also, I never said he was silent or voiceless, I just said he wasn't barking incessantly like the other dogs. In fact, he didn't bark or make any noises at all ... pretty good for a pup!

I have a friend whose wife is a vet, maybe I can get one of those DNA tests done on him ... anybody know if they're at all accurate?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I wouldn't put much stock in DNA tests. I know a pit bull mix that came back as a shih tzu and a 90 lb mutt that came back as a maltese.

I actually don't see dachshund ... is he long in the body? Do you have a shot of him standing? I would guess rat terrier mix.


----------

